# Ruby Red Spilo



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Took a quick vid of this guy today, figured I'd post it. He also eats a variety...

(Updated with HD version)






(Adding HD cruising video)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yijJ-j33wOM[/media]

(Adding tilapia feeding vid HD)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfaP7jOS_N4


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That fish looks like it has some great color on him, definitely would like to see more of that guy.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nice ruby red. one of my favorite p's


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking spilo you have, and thats the way a feeder should be eaten...quick and painless


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

niceeee







i always wanted one of those might get one soon


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet colors on that lil guy. He downed that feeder in no time. Didn't even play with it a lil just bite bite gone. Awesome vid. It appears that his personality is pretty good. He doesn't seem shy in the vid.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

once again.....he looks good as hell.....one of my fav's i wanna get one of those so bad!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

u should post some close up pictures...... he is very nice looking


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> u should post some close up pictures...... he is very nice looking


i second that and also one of my favs


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Updated with HD versions of videos, and added cruising video (see beginning of post).


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome colors! I might have to get one too


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice ruby. How big is your tank? I ask because thats a tiny heater...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

random said:


> Nice ruby. How big is your tank? I ask because thats a tiny heater...


Thanks, it's a 56G Tall.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

New feeding vid at the top


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


> New feeding vid at the top


how many inches is your ruby red?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> New feeding vid at the top


how many inches is your ruby red?
[/quote]

Not sure to be honest... should be around 6-7".


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful Ruby with a personality to match.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice looking ruby you got...looks to be a good size too...Most I've seen are in the 4-5" range.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

impalass said:


> nice looking ruby you got...looks to be a good size too...Most I've seen are in the 4-5" range.


Thanks, I'll see how big he can get


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

PMing you my address to ship him too.

Amazing fish dude


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> PMing you my address to ship him too.


Lol, he's gonna be here to say







my gf tends to like him quite a bit



> Amazing fish dude


Thanks!


----------

